# Backspace



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Backspace is a unique coffee bar, venue, and art gallery located in downtown Portland. Serving Stumptown Coffee Roasters and having a vegetarian/vegan kitchen, Backspace has made itself a staple for the Portland urbanite. There really is something for everyone here, and we just celebrated our fifth anniversary!

More...


----------

